# I have finally finished taping..........



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I am finally done. I did four coat, with no sanding inbetween coats. I only sanded after the final coat. 

I also did wet sanding. No dust....... 
I found it worked well for me after some practice. 

I now am about to start the trim. I plan on putting some type of moulding where ceiling meets wall. 

I think trim and my creativity is going to be my best friend........:laughing:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hi YM,

Finally, the pictures.....Looks great!

Thanks for posting them. I give you alot of credit for doing this on your own.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Atlantic.

It is far from perfect by any stretch of the imagination.

But I am a passionate and determined individual. I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing....................:laughing:

I can't wait to post my finished basement.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What about the cornerbead?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have decided that I really like trim.......:laughing:

I will be trimming all the corner beads.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> I have decided that I really like trim.......:laughing:
> 
> I will be trimming all the corner beads.


 

Hey, it's your basement, and your walls, you can do whatever you want to them.....:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Atlantic.

I just don't want to spend more time doing corner bead. I think I have about had it with taping........:yes:, so I think I will put some sort of trim on them.
I will try to make it look like they were "intentionally" put there........lol


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Depending on the type of trim you use, it may be easier to trim the corner without the cornerbead on.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Jerry, please tell me the one to avoid, because there is no way in :furious: that I will remove the corner bead. 

I am open to suggestions.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> Jerry, please tell me the one to avoid, because there is no way in :furious: that I will remove the corner bead.
> 
> I am open to suggestions.


What kind of trim were you looking to use? Something like this? 
http://contractorservices.homedepot...4781&pid=cc2d397a-1f39-468f-811c-a7dd8160ec2b
If so, it may not sit flat on the bead without being filled with mud.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Jerry, I can't get into that link to take a look.

Would trim that is put around a doorway, work?

I think I will go to Home Depot and see what would work. I am just really sick of mudding.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Try this link. Look at the corner mouldings.
http://www.americanwoodmoulding.com/catalogs/wl-chair-rail-corner.pdf
I think most HD's carry AWM products.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:

Way to go Yummy Mummy


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Mark

Jerry, I did take a look at the corner moulding and I think that might work. 
Only it may not be wide enough to cover the corner bead, and lay flat against the wall.

If a corner moulding doesn't work, then I may put trim on one side that may be a little wider so that it will lay flat and trim on the other side.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice mud job YM! 

A pro like you should be able to finish those corner beads in no time! 

I wasnt gonna mention this but..... Those pic's were taken on Halloween night 33 minutes before midnight according to the time stamp.......

Did you notice the two floating "orbs" in pic one????

:whistling2:


----------



## JayBird (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey YM - Could you post some tips and tricks to help some of us (ME) out on how to finish drywall. I have some finishing to do and I'm not confident enough to do it right, but at the same time I want to do it myself.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Jaybird, I would love to post some tips for you. 

These tips may not be the right way of doing it but it worked for me.

I used regular paper tape for my drywall. I also used all purpose drywall compound that I thinned down with water. Never use it from the container. It is way too thick. 

I also wet my drywall knife when I passsed it through. 
I did four coats on all the seams and the screw heads. For me, I found that wet sanding worked well. I got a glass smooth finish. 

If you are using sanding paper make sure it is the ones that are used for drywall finishing. 

I also did a lot of research and read a lot about it. The way you hold the knife also is very important. 
There is a website for beginners on how to tape drywall.
www.drywallinfo.com It is very helpful and easy to understand. 

Also youtube was another place where I looked.

Start practicing somewhere where it won't be that noticeable, like a closet, etc., I am certain that you will get the hang of it really fast. 

Good luck.


----------



## JayBird (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey, thank you very much for the tips


----------



## SnowUtopia (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice - looking good.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

It'll be easier if you do a primer and first coat of paint on the walls before installing your moldings. Also, do a first coat of paint on your moldings before installing them. You can be a lot faster and more sloppy that way.

After everything's installed, make sure to caulk it all in before your finished coats.

Also, on your corner molds, don't just get something cheap, find something decorative even if it means spending a few more bucks. If you get something cheap, it'll always look that way; if you get something decorative, it won't look like you're trying to hide something.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks y'all.

Thanks for the tips Jeeper.


----------



## pjm (Apr 11, 2008)

I hear you about hating to tape and spackel no one hates it more than me. That being said corner bead is probably the easiest to spackel of everything. I would just do it and then put the trim over that. I think you'll be happy you did in the long run. 


Great looking job.


----------

